# Bouncehouse/moonwalk rental



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

I rent bouncehouses in the Pensacolaarea. If interested let me know. Great for kids parties or for adult parties(keeps the kids busy). Cost is $100 for a full day rental and I do all the setting up and breaking down. Call 850-418-3649 to reserve. Always willing to consider trades for fishing/boating gear.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I met Jesse today for the first time and gotta tell yall he's a 1st class guy. I called him about two hours before my daughters birthday was suppose to startand he was there 15 min. earlier than I asked with the bouncehouse I asked for. He even helped my wife and I set up tables and chairs for the party. I had someone at the party tell me that they normally pay $80 more than Jesse charged to get a bouncehouse and they have to go pick it up themselves. Jesse had it set up exactly when he said he would and took it down as soon as we were ready to leave. The kids loved the bouncehouse thanks a lot man. take care man. thanks again! :clap:clap


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

now why could'nt you of posted this last week?? I had one rented but can to cancel so they set me up with someone else and they were even higher in price.. I think I ended up paying 130 for 8hrs..

I'll keep you in mind though


----------

